# WeHonest LED Lighting



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

This is a plug for a company that has recently shown me his excellent customer service.

WeHonest is a Chinese company on eBay that sells LED Lighting fixtures including RR signals and "people" for model railroads in multiple scales. Their prices are phenomenally low. It is owned by David Lu. 

http://www.ebaystores.com/WEHONEST 

I recently purchased some of their lamps for my CAT facility. The description indicated this was Warm White LEDs. When they were installed the light was not bright enough. My next step was to eBay message them and request they build some units with Cool White which is much brighter. Their were a couple of communication messages and we finally got it straightened out and he is sending me all new lamps with the correct light installed.

The arrival time is often marked as 10-15 days, however my experience has always been 6-7 days. The products are very realistic and the price is incredibly low when compared to retailers in the US. 

The most important difference is this company designs very realistic fixtures. Take a look at the website and you will be very pleased with what you can purchase for your layout.

He recently started his own website and the prices are even less then eBay. If you put a message in the order he will accommodate any changes you need or desire. 

http://www.wehonest.net/index.php?route=product/category&path=35

I would highly recommend checking out their inventory.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've bought from those guys, they have pretty good prices and service, I'll second your recommendation.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks Wood. I've never heard of them but am always looking for a new source.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2018)

Good company to plug, Wood. Wonderful customer service and terrific products.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

a good company to deal with .... been getting HO trees for maybe six years now


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

I've used them several times lately with great results. I like their LED Lamp posts.

Besides, how could you go wrong buying from a Chinese company in eBay named We Honest!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Although it may be a rarity, the name actually fits these guys.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I’ve been using them for couple years now and very happy with the product and services. :thumbsup:


----------



## cschroeder6 (Jan 13, 2014)

How is the quality of their signals? Those prices are low!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have some of the earlier signals, these look to be nicer than the previous models. The previous models weren't bad, these just look better.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Good Dwarf Signals for the price.


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

Another satisfied customer here. I bought all my streetlights, yardlights, and traffic signal heads from them.


----------



## mike kennedy (Sep 30, 2013)

first rate all the way


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks for this info, Wood. I bookmarked their page and will place an order in the future. It looks like they have excellent products and super prices.


----------

